# Tier 1 visa and expiring passport



## ksharpe (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello,

I'm a Canadian thinking of applying for the Tier 1 visa pretty soon... the only problem is that my passport expires in 2011. Given that the visa is valid for 3 years, it will expire after my passport. Do any of you know if this is a problem? Do I have to get a new passport (which is a pain since they don't like to give you new ones when they have more than a year left on them, damn 5 year passports)?

What is the visa actually like? Is it that new fancy biometric card (that'll eat my privacy), and if that's the case, then dose anything even go in my passport? If they just give you the card, do they even care when the passport expires?

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2009)

ksharpe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Canadian thinking of applying for the Tier 1 visa pretty soon... the only problem is that my passport expires in 2011. Given that the visa is valid for 3 years, it will expire after my passport. Do any of you know if this is a problem? Do I have to get a new passport (which is a pain since they don't like to give you new ones when they have more than a year left on them, damn 5 year passports)?
> 
> ...


This visa is not a plastic card. It will be stamped on your passport. The fact that your passport expires before your visa will not be a problem. Once you move to UK, you can apply for a fresh passport when your existing one is close to getting expired. The T1 will be stamped on your new passport.


----------

